# New (to me) boat



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok, I ran into some really good luck yesterday.
Our CFO\Controller recently moved from the country to town, so of course, he doesn't have enough room.
He asked me yesterday if I could use a boat.
I said "What kind and how much?"
He said it's a 15 ft fiberglass boat and just come get it and you can have it.
I said "Sure, why not?"
Anyway, I went to town last night and got it, it's a 1988 Razorback Trihull with a 55 hp Johnson outboard. He threw in the trailer, life jackets, oars, ladder, 3 anchors, a new prop, gas tanks, fish finder, spotlight, water skis, fishing nets, a trolling plate and I don't know what all, plus, he's selling me a brand new trolling motor for 25 bucks and a new boat cover still in the box for 20.
So basically, I got a boat and all the accessories for $45.
As a kicker, I started working for Cabela's part time, so I get a really nice discount on everything they sell, including boating items.
Some days it's good to be me. 
Now if I can just find some water.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Lucky!!!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good day!!! :dance: 

I've got two canoes, and when the kids were still at home I could to go fishing a lot, but now there's no one for the front of the canoe; Herself doesn't care for water over ankle deep. Now I live in the Land of 10,000 Lakes and fish in none of them.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

water with nice fish in it's not too hard too come by ,it's the time ya need to go fishin properly!! even seen one guy sitting in his boat in the backyard with his rod in a pan of water,only thing missing was the fish stix!  
nice find ch ,now may you get plenty of time to use it :angel: can ya tell me how ya can work at cabela's and still take home a pay check!?!? :hobbyhors :help:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

It's tough to keep from spending the whole thing at Cabela's for sure.
As for time, I leave home at 5:30 in the morning, and often don't get home untill 9:00 at night. Two jobs keeps me pretty busy, but I do have Saturdays off, and I think I'm going to stop working Sunday nights.
It's starting to get a bit cool here, but I hope to get his thing in the water at least once before ice sets in.
By the way, Cabela's is hiring, and they are getting more and more locations.
Not a bad place to work and like I mentioned, nice discounts.
I bought a pair of 40 dollar shoes for 23 dollars the other day, and a $5 cap cost less than $3.
I haven't bought ahything big yet.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh man, you lucked out big time!!! But yeah, my first thought when I saw the subject line was "what, you got water in Nebraska?? Where???" LOL!

Enjoy, even if it takes a wile to get it wet


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

We have some lakes in the sandhills that should have a little water in them. Most you have to use an electric motor on tho.
I dunno if Lake Mac has enough water to try ot not.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Good deal!!! And how much of a Cabela's discount can we get for knowing you?


----------

